# 3-day sale on reward travel



## bms (Jul 15, 2020)

I got an email saying Amtrak is doing a 3-day sale on tickets purchased with points. The official site has the same information that was in the email, and there's also this press release. 

With so many saver fares available, it doesn't seem worth booking a coach seat with points. But a 25% savings is significant for a sleeper ticket. Anybody taking advantage of this sale?


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 15, 2020)

> Seating is limited



That sounds like coach only!

You also note the city pairs listed (like NYP-BOS) are coach only.


----------



## bms (Jul 15, 2020)

the_traveler said:


> That sounds like coach only!
> 
> You also note the city pairs listed (like NYP-BOS) are coach only.



Someone on another board posted that they booked sleepers with the sale. I'm not sure how many points they used to cost so I can't say if they're on sale or not.


----------



## 20th Century Rider (Jul 15, 2020)

bms said:


> I got an email saying Amtrak is doing a 3-day sale on tickets purchased with points. The official site has the same information that was in the email, and there's also this press release.
> 
> With so many saver fares available, it doesn't seem worth booking a coach seat with points. But a 25% savings is significant for a sleeper ticket. Anybody taking advantage of this sale?


I tried pricing it out... very hard to navigate and the point differential was not that different for sleepers; I got some H rooms through the res agent at great prices but couldn't figure out how to get them when direct booking. Only loss is the Acela 1st class which can be had for 2500 points for less via the sale... but then you can't get the H seat.


----------



## Qapla (Jul 15, 2020)

20th Century Rider said:


> I got some H rooms through the res agent at great prices but couldn't figure out how to get them when direct booking.



To get the H Room option to show up when booking online you have to select that you are traveling with a wheel chair - otherwise, the option is not offered.


----------



## Exvalley (Jul 15, 2020)

Qapla said:


> To get the H Room option to show up when booking online you have to select that you are traveling with a wheel chair - otherwise, the option is not offered.


Can someone clarify the policy for me? Within 10 days of departure, I once tried to switch from a Viewliner bedroom to the handicap room. The agent was having none of it. Is the handicap bedroom fair game for all within 10 days of departure, or just for new bookings?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jul 15, 2020)

Exvalley said:


> Can someone clarify the policy for me? Within 10 days of departure, I once tried to switch from a Viewliner bedroom to the handicap room. The agent was having none of it. Is the handicap bedroom fair game for all within 10 days of departure, or just for new bookings?


Probably for new bookings and only when no other rooms are available.


----------



## Exvalley (Jul 15, 2020)

AmtrakBlue said:


> Probably for new bookings and only when no other rooms are available.


That makes sense.


----------



## yarrow (Jul 16, 2020)

we booked a roomette for 2 from portland to santa barbara rt for 28,514 pts. for next february with the promotion. good deal.


----------



## Sidney (Jul 16, 2020)

I booked The Texas Eagle from Chi to LA and the Southwest Chief back for 32, 250 points in a roomette. Normally it would be almost 10,000 points more. I think the sale ends tonight. It would be nice if


----------



## Sidney (Jul 16, 2020)

...this was permanent


----------

